# What are some great HIT cardio workouts?



## wrbk319 (Jun 2, 2007)

*What are some great HIIT cardio workouts?*

Since I am bulking up at the moment, I plan to add in at least two days of HIIT cardio. What are the best/most productive workouts for HIIT cardio? Thanks in advance.


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

Do what you are able to.  HIIT is damn tough.

I do: (Twice a week)
Stretch, 4 minute warm up jog.
11 x 80 m sprints (rest 1min inbetween)

The hardest, and the one to aspire to is guerilla cardio:
4 minute warm up jog
Sprint for 20 seconds, Rest for 10.
Repeat x 8
4 minute warm down.
Workout Time: 12 minutes!!!

In both cases "sprint" equates to 100% effort - 100% of maximum pace.


----------



## wrbk319 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks! Today I tried my own thing. I did 10 x 40 yard dash, and I would jog on the way back after each sprint is done. I then topped it off with 1 sprint around the track.


----------

